# Récupération du dossier ciblé dans shell



## Azalek (20 Août 2022)

Bonjour, j'aimerai récupérer le dossier sélectionné au préalable dans mon script pour que je puisse directement placer mes instructions du shell placée en dessous dans celui-ci.

Car là je sélectionne un dossier pour récupérer les données et ensuite dans le shell je dois faire un cd pour ciblé ce même dossier afin que je puisse cibler les données collectées, ce qui n'est pas du tout pratique.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## zeltron54 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour, @Azalek

Je ne comprend pas ton problème, le chemin du dossier est transmis automatiquement à l'action.

exemple : pour avoir la liste des fichiers contenus dans le dossier donc un : ls  -l
le script shell sera
for f in "$@"
do
    echo "$f"
cd $f
ls -l
done


----------

